# Quinn Bill and Consent Decree



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

hello i'm new to the board and taking the test in 2 weeks. i have 2 questions which i hope someone can help me out with. 

first, is there a list with what towns have the Quinn bill or are all civil service towns required to honor it?

second, are the consent decree towns just the towns with the residency prefference?

thanks


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

jnamc";p="62621 said:


> hello i'm new to the board and taking the test in 2 weeks. i have 2 questions which i hope someone can help me out with.
> 
> first, is there a list with what towns have the Quinn bill or are all civil service towns required to honor it?
> 
> ...


Dont know exactly what towns are Quinn, but heres the Quinn bill website:

http://www.osfa.mass.edu/quinnbill/default.asp?id=elig_institutions

Consent decree communties are communites that basically have racial/ethnic preference in hiring. It has nothing to do with residency. However, just about every town will have a residency preference of some sort.


----------



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

ok, thanks!!!

so outside of the town you live in you have for the most part the same shot of getting hired in any town.


----------

